# Golfers in algarve



## nicewave (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi , thinking of setting up in the Algarve , play some golf , so would be interested to find out what the situation is regarding golf club membership , do they operate as in the uk , or are they all pay and play , any info would be great :clap2:


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, good luck with your plans, sorry cant help you with the Golf question i dont play..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Most golf clubs are run as a commercial concern, like pay-and-play in UK. But standards of maintenance and facilities are generally higher than such courses in UK, and membership, while you don't normally have to be proposed and seconded, comes at a price. Sometimes the construction and management of a course is bound up with nearby real estate development, so often owners have a playing privilege or discounted membership. Often debentures are bought and sold on open market.
The best thing is to ask locally. Contact course managers/secretaries. 
There are a few long-established courses near Lisbon and Estoril which are private member clubs - they are run just like in UK, with committees and boards, and you normally have to be nominated or elected to membership, often with a long wait list.


----------



## nicewave (Dec 6, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Most golf clubs are run as a commercial concern, like pay-and-play in UK. But standards of maintenance and facilities are generally higher than such courses in UK, and membership, while you don't normally have to be proposed and seconded, comes at a price. Sometimes the construction and management of a course is bound up with nearby real estate development, so often owners have a playing privilege or discounted membership. Often debentures are bought and sold on open market.
> The best thing is to ask locally. Contact course managers/secretaries.
> There are a few long-established courses near Lisbon and Estoril which are private member clubs - they are run just like in UK, with committees and boards, and you normally have to be nominated or elected to membership, often with a long wait list.


Thanks , on the face of it there seems not much of a choice unless one has a property on the development , will look into it further , thank you again , Jo


----------

